# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Kem Santa
Von ihm habe ich leider nichts gefunden auf Youtube.

Er singt Folk und modelt auch des öfteren.
Die Fotos entstanden bei uns zu Hause nach dem Frühstück.


















Hier noch ein Foto von einem Shooting für Justin Jeans

----------

